# Pungo kayak (Wilderness Systems) $320



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

****SOLD*** Pungo kayak (Wilderness Systems) $320*

*
*****SOLD***** *

This is an all-around great kayak, for bays, rivers, or nice days in the gulf (see pic). It is 12'2" x 29.5" wide, 49 pounds, and VERY stable. The seat is comfortable (thigh and back supports). It is better in the fall/spring than a SOT in terms of staying dry, while having a huge cockpit with easier access than a true sea kayak... kind of a hybrid, with the best of both worlds. It tracks great. Wilderness Systems makes good quality kayaks, unlike a lot of the stuff you see on sale. Check prices on the new versions of the Pungo's.

Asking $320. I'm in Tallahassee this week, but I'll be around from Friday evening through Monday of Memorial Day weekend, and I can arrange for someone to show it any day this week.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome yak everyone, super fast!!! my buddy has got one, thats a awesome deal.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

jdhkingfisher said:


> awesome yak everyone, super fast!!! my buddy has got one, thats a awesome deal.


Thanks! :thumbup1:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

does it come with the cobia?? haha


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> does it come with the cobia?? haha


I have a feeling it'd be in fertilizer form by now...

Nice yak! Good luck,
Alex


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

The cobia is, unfortunately, no longer very healthy. I suggest getting another


----------

